# Play in auger shaft



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm no rookie when it comes to carbs and engines, but the drivetrain components of a snowblower seem a tad bit foreign to me at this point in time. I'm hoping you folks can give some of your expertise on the issue.

I was tuning up my Ariens this week...carb, oil, and the works. After I drained the gearbox and refilled it, I noticed the auger shaft had side-to-side play in it, about a 1/4 inch of movement. I never noticed this before, but I'm sure it's not supposed to be like that. 
Does this mean that the gearbox is on its way out, or perhaps the bearings on the sides of the housing are worn out?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Could be the outer bearings as those do wear. However, when those wear it is usually more of an up and down wobble as they get elongated where the auger shaft spins inside of them. Also, the gearbox should be pretty tight so any side to side play should theoretically cause the gearbox to shift as well.

The augers fit pretty loose on the shaft. Are you sure it was the whole shaft and not just the augers?

Those gearboxes usually have bushings inside on the auger shafts as well, and they have a bit of a collar / washer built into to bushing. It could be possible that collar wore away. How did the oil you drained out look? Was there any metal in it?

If the gearbox is on its way out you might be able to tell by spinning the impeller in both directions and holding on to the auger shaft. See how much slack is in it before the gears engage.

We could probably help you more with the model and serial number or if you have pictures of the front end that could help as well.


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

It's not just the augers moving because the end of the shaft is moving in and out of the bearings on the sides of the housing. Also when it moves, there is no play in the gearbox and it's moving the impeller shaft, too.

As far as the gearbox, there was hardly any oil that came out when I initially drained it. I flushed it out and there were clumps of junk that came out after that. There is no slack in it when holding the auger and moving the impeller.

I'll take a pic of it later when I get home and upload it, and take a look for the model/serial number.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

If there is no play in the gearbox and the whole assembly is moving side to side I wouldn't be too worried. Probably just extra clearance in the sides. It could be the outer most bearings worn, it could be it needs shimmed on each side or it could be one of the sides got bent out slightly.

I know the older blowers had a huge bolt on each end of the shaft that bolted the auger shaft to the sides of the scoop. I don't think newer designs do that anymore. Some of them don't even use a solid auger shaft anymore and just have little stubs on each end and the auger connects them.

As long as there isn't so much play that it could actually pop out of the bearings you should be fine.


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

Ok thanks for that. I'll be sure to keep an eye on it when I use it in the first snow fall


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

SlowRider22 said:


> It's not just the augers moving because the end of the shaft is moving in and out of the bearings on the sides of the housing. Also when it moves, there is no play in the gearbox and it's moving the impeller shaft, too.
> 
> As far as the gearbox, there was hardly any oil that came out when I initially drained it. I flushed it out and there were clumps of junk that came out after that. There is no slack in it when holding the auger and moving the impeller.
> 
> I'll take a pic of it later when I get home and upload it, and take a look for the model/serial number.


*Use a good quality synthetic Gear Lube when replacing the gear lube. It will prevent some wear from occurring during use and it will not break down like a cheap conventional lube will.* I use Amsoil Products and really like them. My wife's car oil sender sprung a leak and all the oil came out of it. She said the engine was making a louder than normal ticking sound. I went to check the oil and their was nothing showing on the dipstick. I then changed the oil and filter and when I started the car and I discovered the leaking oil sender. I replaced the oil sender and we used the car another three years. The engine did not self destruct and there was less than 1/4 of quart of oil in the engine when I drained what was in there before I changed the oil. Incidentally I have over 300,000 miles on my car and I have been using Amsoil in it since I bought it about 6 years ago. This past summer I even took my car to Yellowstone and Glacier national park. I definitely believe in the quality of a good synthetic like Amsoil or Mobil 1 or Castrol syntec. Independent labs have shown less wear metals in the oil on oil analysis and the 4 ball wear test shows the smallest scarring compared to other oil brands also their are testimonials from people who have driven more than 500,000 on the original engines with oout having to rebuild them. I replaced my valve cover gasket on my car about 2 years ago and the inside of my engine was free of any sludge formations. Regular non synthetic oil will form sludge while a good synthetic will not. Because regular oil contains all kinds of impurities such as paraffin's and acids and other things that can cause the oil to break down and form damaging deposits.


----------



## Googs1080 (Jan 24, 2016)

*Wobble follow up?*

Just wondering if there was follow up on this. I hit a rock today and it sheared my right auger pin. It also popped the right auger off the side flange. I tapped in the auger back to the side flange and replaced the shear pin but when starting back up, the auger assembly wobbles left to right something awful. I noticed that on the right auger there is a new quarter inch gap between the auger and the side flange (can see auger bar with worn out paint where it would have been rubbing inside of the side flange.) 

I am wondering if the side got bent out some. it doesn't look like it to the eye but I cant explain the new 1/4" inch gap. might even be 3/8" gap. When friend engages the auger, it immediately wobbles to the left and then the right. So maybe a slightly bent shaft somewhere? I am a novice and totally lost at this


----------



## BeerGhost (Dec 17, 2013)

u should start a new thread and if you can include a video of the wobble.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

This applies to both notes IMO. Unless you have a solid auger shaft that runs full width and is anchored on both ends, you have the potential for a little side-to-side play in the auger shaft. 

First is the auger housing itself, the shaft likely has a little extra grooving in it and that can allow the shaft slide a little.

If the ends of the housing has a bearing with a sleeve that fits in the end of the augers, the shaft likely isn't full width and if there's a little play between the ends of the auger and the sleeve it can slide as well as if there's a little slack in the sheer pin holes.

If you have something around 1/4" of play, I wouldn't worry about it as it was likely designed that way. If you're in the 1/2" or more, then it's worth checking out further.


----------

